# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  650xl LED lighting

## Tikka7mm08

Got an LED set from Delta Mike...what a difference! @MSL 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Nice! Less posting, more handle cranking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

